# Travel Through Tunnels



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I am leaving the day after Christmas and towing the TT from Massachusetts to Florida. I seem to remember there being a restriction on propane through a tunnel in the Baltimore area on I95. I used Sam Goody to give me a route and they have me going right down 95 in that area without having me divert. Does this restriction still exist? If so, how to do avoid it?

Thanks.

Tena


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep, you gotta go around.

The regs from Baltimore DOT:

"Vehicles carrying bottled propane gas in excess of 10 pounds per container (maximum of 10 containers), bulk gasoline, explosives, significant amounts of radioactive materials, and other hazardous materials are prohibited... For additional information regarding these restrictions, please call 410-537-1374."

An empty 20# propane tank weigh about 18 pounds. Full it weighs 38 pounds.

Several folks went through the tunnels and got stopped even though their tanks were empty. Don't chance it.

Heading south on I-95, before you arrive at the tunnel choices, you will come to the interchange at I-695, the Baltimore Beltway. Take it either east towards the Francis Scott Key Bridge (the big bridge over the harbor east of downtown) or go west on I-695 towards Towson and around Baltimore counterclockwise.

Either route will take you to I-95 South, but the route East and over the Key Bridge (toll bridge) is shorter but more expensive.

Don't let your GPS fool you into going west on I-695 and then south on I-83 into the city. Bad move, especially with a TT. It looks shorter on the maps, and a nice shortcut to your GPS, but I-83 does not connect directly to anything like an interstate to take you to I-95 South. It will dump you in downtown and you have to cut west across the heart of downtown traffic to get to a feeder to I-95. Bad choice, IMHO.

Good luck!

Hautevue from Baltimore, MD


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you! I am surprised that the Sam Goody travel route didn't account for this.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I came back from Myrtle Beach over November. I drove straight up 95 through the tunnel. It was around 8:00 pm on a saturday night. I was a little nervous, but I went right through with EZ Pass. I probably would not do it again. The dam tolls on 95 in Maryland and Delaware were crazy. One toll was $20.00. I normally take the Eastern Shore road. While you are coming down 95 in Delaware you will see 896. Take 896 South to 301 South to RT 50. Nice road and I believe just one toll. Rt 50 will bring you out just south of DC. Jim


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Jim,

How much time will that route add to the trip?


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

It does not add much time at all. Whats nice about it, you bypass Baltimore, Washington DC, and all the other crazy traffic. There are plenty of gas stations and places to eat as well. I normally go that way all the time. I figured I would risk the tunnel my last time, but no more. (LOL)

Jim

Jim,

How much time will that route add to the trip?
[/quote]


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

YUP... take 695 around Baltimore. I moved from CT to VA and pulled my trailer that way. Was a nice ride, and no one was pushy.
We also took 97 after that to I50/301 to get back to 95 just north of Richmond... great ride. plenty of places to stop if you need to. Don't be discouraged by the amount of traffic lights. if you hit one at green, chances are you hit a bunch green.

Safe travels!!


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I pull a camper on the garden state parkway or do I need to take 95 all the way down. I usually go 90, 84, 684, 287, garden state parkway, 95.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

funbikerchick said:


> Can I pull a camper on the garden state parkway or do I need to take 95 all the way down. I usually go 90, 84, 684, 287, garden state parkway, 95.


Yes, you can tow a TT on the GSP. Up north, be aware that the lanes are a little narrower than south of the Asbury Park area (and on down to Cape May), especially when going through a toll booth. Take your time and aim well!


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Blip said:


> I came back from Myrtle Beach over November. I drove straight up 95 through the tunnel. It was around 8:00 pm on a saturday night. I was a little nervous, but I went right through with EZ Pass. I probably would not do it again. The dam tolls on 95 in Maryland and Delaware were crazy. One toll was $20.00. I normally take the Eastern Shore road. While you are coming down 95 in Delaware you will see 896. Take 896 South to 301 South to RT 50. Nice road and I believe just one toll. Rt 50 will bring you out just south of DC. Jim


I am hoping someone will see this newly visited thread. Last year, I followed these directions. I ended up in very heavy traffic just North of VA in Maryland on the SE of the District of Columbia. It was only for about an hour, but it was definitely unpleasant. I was planning the same route this year. However, someone on facebook mentioned staying on 301 until just north of Richmond. I reread this thread and noticed someone here recommended the same thing. I am wondering how much time that would add to my trip.

So, anyone who has done that could you pipe in. My concern is that I am leaving Massachusetts at 6:00 a.m. Probably will be up by 4:00 a.m. at the latest. I will be doing all of the driving myself. I don't usually make it to Richmond until the second day. It looks like I would dump onto 95 about 50 miles as the crow flies south of where I had intended to stop for the night. However, it looks like it is much more than that by road if I take 301 the entire way. Add to the increased distance the decreased speeds and traffic lights, and I am concerned about how much this will add to my trip. Is there some place on 301 I could consider stopping for my first night rather than trying to make Richmond? Place must allow pets (I normally stop at Quality Inns).

My friend who is riding to Florida with me will only have 3 days in Florida before she has to fly back home as it is. Also, my day one trip will already be quite long with my original route. I would love to avoid all of the mess around DC, but am wondering if I just need to suck it up and go the way I did last year and maybe try this route on my way back home instead.

I would appreciate any thoughts you all may have.

Tena


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Having lived in the DC area for 30 years (and now am in Baltimore) I can attest to the horrible traffic on I-95 around Washington and south to Richmond. If there is any way you can avoid that, especially over the Christmas holiday, do it.

The route recommended (301 south from the Wilmington, DE area) works nicely. You'll trade off heavy traffic for stoplights and slower travel through the numerous towns east of the DC area, but IMHO that is worth it. Overall travel time for you should be significantly less than going on I-95 to DC and then south past Quantico, etc. to Richmond. South of DC, I-95 is notorious for 20 - 25 mph traffic, and with one fender bender you can come to a dead standstill.

I've even jumped off I-95 and taken US Route 1 south to Richmond. That old, old road is often faster (in time) than I-95. More stopping and starting, but faster elapsed time.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We were just down to fl 11/13-11/25

we went down 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 in Ga - much nicer drive!!! Other friends from mass/ct have gone this way as well.....

We came back up through dc and we went 95 - we always take the west loop as it is a nice road and seems less traveled....... but its still bad..........

Even with that i was reminded why i hate 95 in/through Dc and Va. - people drive like politicians there work - BACKWARDS ........ it is horrible and people are rude bad drivers....... The only time i like traveling through there is between 11:00pm and 4:00 am - other than then .......avoid it!!


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

clarkely said:


> We were just down to fl 11/13-11/25
> 
> we went down 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 in Ga - much nicer drive!!! Other friends from mass/ct have gone this way as well.....
> 
> ...


Here is the route I am planning on taking:

90 to 84 to 81 to 77 to 26 to 95. Does this route take me through the mountains? I am concerned about whether or not I need to worry about weather past the first day's travel. If I go straight down 95, I don't. Mainly I am wondering about the terrain for 81, 77, and 26.

Thanks.

Tena


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

84 to 81 is definatly the way to go, that is the trucking route, avoids all the city congestion and no tolls that I can remember. at least not heading south...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

funbikerchick said:


> We were just down to fl 11/13-11/25
> 
> we went down 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 in Ga - much nicer drive!!! Other friends from mass/ct have gone this way as well.....
> 
> ...


Here is the route I am planning on taking:

90 to 84 to 81 to 77 to 26 to 95. Does this route take me through the mountains? I am concerned about whether or not I need to worry about weather past the first day's travel. If I go straight down 95, I don't. Mainly I am wondering about the terrain for 81, 77, and 26.

Thanks.

Tena
[/quote]















90 to 84 to 81 to 77 to 26 to 95














Is the way to go - enjoy the scenery and the drive ........ and not having to deal with city type driving!!

You can have weather on either route - pay attention to whats going on and if you have to take a day off for weather than ...........it is what it is ........

You will enjoy that drive - better highway - better drivers - nice route


----------

